# Pv panels



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Found a deal on PV panels on Craig's List for $1.15 a watt. These are in the Columbus Ohio area and are "B" grade panels. (cosmetically blemished) 230 watt 30vdc. Size is 39"X64".


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice!! I wish I could find some like that in Texas! (or maybe I need to look harder...)


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

You can buy brand new ones now for about that same price. The brown ones are either very old and at the end of their life or the older yet gob't ones. Bad buy's as far as I can determine. I just bought a couple of brand new ones for 1.09 per watt.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

No, you don't understand. The brown panels have been up for 18 years they came directly from the Carrizo Plains in Calf. The panels at the top are the ones I just bought, no shipping cost, no sales tax, $1.15 out the door with a warranty. Good deal as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Affordable solar has the panels starting at $1.09 per watt. http://www.affordable-solar.com/store/solar-panels Nadja mentioned.

That's a nice looking install there Zimmy. Care to share the stats on your system? Capacity? Components? etc.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Went to Affordable-Solar web page, and the price of $1.09 is based on buying a pallet of 24 panels plus shipping cost. When I bought my panels I had the ability to inspect each panel and test every panel with a amp/volt meter. and purchase as many as I wanted to.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

You did good in that respect. Like your array


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I was on Affordable the other day and they had a "close out" special on 240watt panels that had been discontinued. Offering them at .88 per watt! I was tempted, did a bit of checking up on them and then went back to their site and the special was already sold out and had been removed from the site.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

So what are you using for a charge controller, battery bank, grid tie or independant, ...? More details please.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

I have lots of photos posted on this site showing most of what i have. The grid tie system is almost 5 KW high voltage system. The stand alone system is 1600 watt at 24 VDC. The inverter is a Trace grid tie / stand alone 4KW. I let the inverter control the battery charge.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

These are Shanghai Top Solar 180 watt panels 
in Dallas/Arlington, $1 per watt, $.95 in qty

I Think I will get 4 of them, he has about 330 left - sells ONLY in multiples of two since they are banded in pairs. His number is 214-613-0498 (Jay Granat)


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow! At that price why stop at four, I don't see how the price can stay this low for very long. Forget about the fancy new car, invest your money in renewable energy and stored food, prices can only go up. Bought this pressure canner 4 yrs ago and price almost doubled.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Is that an All American 30 quart?

Can you stack two layers for a total of 14 quart size jars?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Pressure canner*

Yes it is the 930 model, the next size and largest is the 941. If I had to do it all over again I would have bought the largest size and also possibly two of them. Some people consider them scary looking, I think they are a work of art. Attached pic of a Pawpaw from my tree.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Always some good deals here: http://www.sunelec.com/

That dealer sells a LOT of panels. I've bought 12 Evergreens from them and been very satisfied. Scroll down the the Sovello panels--a 205 watt, identical to Evergreens they say, at $1.14 a watt, plus shipping. High quality stuff for that money, IMHO. They also have cheaper stuff.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Yep, Sunelec has good deals. Best to do a group buy to save on shipping cost. The panels on my roof are Sun panels "B" (blemished).


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a good link to a site that compares prices with most of the current pannels. Some prices are for singles , while other prices are for larger buys

http://www.ecobusinesslinks.com/surveys/free-solar-panel-price-survey


----------

